
Frog is a static blog generator implemented in Racket - nodivbyzero
https://github.com/greghendershott/frog
======
bjoli
So, even though Greg does not use it himself any longer, it is still in use
tompower the racket blog: [https://blog.racket-lang.org](https://blog.racket-
lang.org)

